#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Музыка >  > > >  >  >  Виртуозы акустической музыки...

## Евгений Шпагин

Всем привет!

Хочу поделиться с вами удовольствием от прослушивания и просмотра редких музыкальных композиций, коих у меня набралось за 30 лет с лишним... Решил периодически выкладывать ссылки на уникальные записи (IMHO). Думаю вы не останетесь равнодушными к этой теме! Желаю всем добра и счастья!

Тему открою уникальным сплавом музыкантов, которые с первых секунд завладевают вашим слухом и сердцем, по крайней мере моими точно...
И так, синергия восточной, африканской и европейской музыкальной культуры...

CONSTANTINOPLE, avec | feat.
Ablaye Cissoko, kora & vocals (griot from Senegal)
Kiya Tabassian, setar & vocals (Canada - Iran)
Pierre-Yves Martel, viola da gamba (Canada)
Ziya Tabassian, tombak & percussion (Canada - Iran)

----------

Yuri (16.03.2016)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Продолжаю выкладывать видеоролики талантливой и уникальной музыкальной группы "Constantinople". Основатель группы Кия Табасян родом из Ирана, ныне проживает в Канаде. Его брат Зия Табасян играет на различных восточных ударных инструментах. А также бессменный и одарённый виолончелист Пьер-Ив Мартель... 

И так, корсиканские многоголосые песни под сопровождение сетара, тумбака и виолы... Восточная манера исполнения привносит неповторимый колорит и шарм... 

CONSTANTINOPLE, avec | feat.
Barbara Furtuna & vocals (Corsica)
Kiya Tabassian, setar & vocals (Canada - Iran)
Pierre-Yves Martel, viola da gamba (Canada)
Ziya Tabassian, tombak & percussion (Canada - Iran)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Приветствую всех! Сегодня хочу поделиться с вами одним из моих любимых музыкальных направлений - Индийская акустическая музыка. Молодые и талантливые музыкальные коллективы исполняют проникновенные и нежные мелодии, чарующие голоса - можно слушать бесконечно... И так, первый ролик, молодая певица из Керала - Jyotsna Radhakrishnan с песней Humein tumse pyar kitna в исполнении группы Acoustika Music...





Брутальные индусы с рок-группой АГАМ из штата Карнатака. Harish Sivaramakrishnan (вокал и скрипка) исполняет мантры и баджаны в рок стиле под традиционные индийские инструменты - бансури, таблы с рок-гитарой и рифами...

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Кришна Кумар (КК) - один из самых титулованных молодых певцов Индии, записал и спел сотни песен для фильмов. Очень мелодичный и чувственный голос певца не оставят вас равнодушными...

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Приветствую вас друзья! Сегодня хочу предложить вам послушать и посмотреть очень талантливую рок-группу из Нидерландов в стиле Neo-Celtic Pagan Folk. Ребята используют только акустические инструменты - арфы, флейты, барабаны, шарманки и другие фолк-инструменты. По моему скромному мнению они очень музыкальны и зажигательны, а тексты так вообще шедевральны... Некоторые песни написаны на стихи классиков - вот одна из них: Fairy Tale - на стихи Льюиса Керола... Сказочные костюмы - феи, сатиры, эльфы, гоблины... Одним словом сказка... 

Итак, группа OMNIA из Нидерландов

Sic (Steve Evans-van der Harten) — флейты, бузуки, перкуссия, арфа, вокал
Jenny (Jennifer Evans-van der Harten) — арфа, варган, бойран, клавишные, вокал
Mich (Michel Rozek) — ударные
Yoast (Joost van Es) — скрипка, гитара, мандолина
Joe (Joseph Hennon) — гитара (DADGAD)
Luka (Louis Aubri-Krieger) — диджериду, вокал
Tom (Tom Spaan) — ударные











P.S. Кому-нибудь вообще интересно то, что я здесь выкладываю?..

----------


## Дубинин

> P.S. Кому-нибудь вообще интересно то, что я здесь выкладываю?..


Какая вам разница- нравиться- кладите))
По чесноку- всё так- себе- не шедеврально.. Но я то- с медведем походившим по ушам- вообще мимо..

----------

Альбина (17.04.2016), Евгений Шпагин (17.04.2016)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Какая вам разница- нравиться- кладите))
> По чесноку- всё так- себе- не шедеврально.. Но я то- с медведем походившим по ушам- вообще мимо..


Ну это тоже позиция! Радует, что не равнодушны...

----------

Дубинин (17.04.2016)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб



----------

Дубинин (17.04.2016)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Знаменитое трио великих музыкантов - Пако Де Люсия, Ал Ди Меола и Джон Маклафлин - как всегда бесподобны и неподражаемы! Каждый из них вошёл в аллею славы грандмастеров и и создал целый пласт музыкальной культуры!

----------

Фил (01.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

СЕЗАРИЯ ЭВОРА - Босоногая "Королева Морнов" из Кабо-Верде... 

Её песни как легкий морской бриз на тихом вечернем побережье во время заката солнца: с одной стороны, простое человеческое счастье, а с другой — бесконечно светлая грусть...

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Кристина Бранко – непревзойденная португальская исполнительница песен фадо. Печальные песни о любви не нуждаются в переводе, а глубокий проникновенный голос певицы, её сдержанно-сосредоточенная манера зачаровывают публику. Её исполнение фадо переносит слушателей в мир чистой красоты, удивительного голоса, вокальный тембр которого так многообразен и выразителен, что певица может выступать без микрофона или инструментального сопровождения.В традиционные формы Кристина привносит элементы других музыкальных стилей и направлений – босанова, джаз, американский блюз. 

В группу Кристины Бранко входят замечательные музыканты: 

гитарист и фадо-композитор Кустодио Кастелло, 
гитарист Александре Силва, 
бас-гитарист Фернандо Майя, 
пианист Риккардо Диас.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Это музыка "сотрясателей вселенной"

----------

Евгений Шпагин (29.04.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс



----------

Евгений Шпагин (29.04.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс



----------


## Алдын Хадыс



----------

Алик (02.12.2016), Евгений Шпагин (01.12.2016), Фил (01.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Спасибо за ссылку - Simon & Garfunkel слушал несколько нет назад...

----------

Фил (01.12.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс



----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Приветствую всех ваджрных братьев и сестер! Давно не обновлял страничку... Сегодня хочу вам предложить послушать настоящих пустынных кочевников - туарегов Сахары, (из северного Мали). Музыкальная группа Tinariwen: Их популярность выросла на международном уровне, с выпуском признанного критиками альбома Aman Iman (2007). NPR называет группу «настоящими мятежниками музыки», их музыка является «народным голосом восстания»

Tinariwen - "Iswegh Attay"




Tinariwen (+IO:I) - Sastanàqqàm




Tinariwen - Matadjem Yinmixan

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Продолжим сегодняшнюю музыкальную тему - что-то меня не отпускает Африка... 

Кимитанг Мамаду Сиссоко, известный как Аблае Сиссоко (род.1970, Колда) – потомственный сенегальский гриот. Начал играть на коре в возрасте 8 лет, а уже в 12 исполнил первый сольный концерт. После поступления в консерваторию в Дакаре сформировал со своими братьями и сестрами вокально-инструментальную группу, в которую входило 10 исполнителей. В 1985 году переехал в историческую и культурную столицу Сенегала – Сен-Луи (город, расположенный в устье реки Сенегал, на границе с Мавританией, и входящий в список всемирного наследия ЮНЕСКО). В Сен-Луи сформировал группу Ninki-Nanka, с которой регулярно выступал по всей стране. Сотрудничал с Saint-Louis Jazz Orchestra, популярным марокканским музыкантом Маджидом Беккасом (Majid Bekkas), французским саксофонистом Франсуа Женно (François Jeanneau), нью-йоркским джазовым трубачом Фолькером Гетце (Volker Goetze) и др. Играет на национальной африканской арфе - Кора...

Ablaye Cissoko - Douna - Clip Popenguine Soundtrack




Ablaye Cissoko - Soutouro - Le Griot Rouge - 2005




Ablaye Cissoko - Lolo

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Ну и под конец известный африканский певец - настоящий революционер и борец за свой народ  - Бонга Куэнда (Bonga Kwenda — полный псевдоним Жозе́ Адели́ну Барсело́ де Карва́лью (порт. José Adelino Barceló de Carvalho), 5 сентября 1942, Кипири, провинция Бенго) — ангольский певец, композитор и автор текстов. Широко известный под псевдонимом Бонга исполнитель сембы и других жанров ангольской популярной музыки удостоился неофициального народного титула «посол ангольской музыки». Высокий статус исполнителя подтверждается тем, что анголезцы употребляют по отношению к Бонге термин «кота» (kota, cota, keta, queta — в переводе с кимбунду «старший по возрасту») — мудрец, корифей. Псевдоним «Bonga Kwenda» переводится как «тот, кто видит и идёт впереди в постоянном движении». Любимый музыкальный инструмент — диканза. Известные ангольские песни и композиции собственного сочинения исполняет на разных языках: на португальском, кимбунду, умбунду и на жаргоне города Луанда.

Bonga - mona ki ngi xica




Bonga - Paxi Ni Ngongo




Bonga - Kambua

----------


## Алдын Хадыс



----------

Евгений Шпагин (05.03.2017)

----------


## Олег Корчагин

О, впервые нашел тему подобную тем, что я открываю обычно на форумах)

Но я хотел бы сюда впихнуть скорее виртуозов акустической музыки, а именно гитары что-то по типу Mescalito (Eiro), Tommy Emmanuel, Igor Presnyakov и других. Посмотрите, например, как играет theToughBeard кавер "Сплин - Выхода нет" 




Если что, конкретно про эту песню и аккорды можно посмотреть здесь: https://akkordam.ru/razbory/popular/splin-vyhoda-net

----------

